# Tired of Winter (already)



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, last Monday, we got some very wet, heavy sloppy snow (not even plowable) for most of my clients, this past Sunday we got hit w/ a mid weight storm of wet heavy snow, and now today (Wed.) we're gonna have another 3-5" storm.
I'm friggin' tired of it already. NO time for anything else. I've got a 10 ft blade to mount onto a loader I bought and it just aint happening. I've still got to p/u our Jeep from the shop this morning, get my salter topped off, talk to a client about some issues he has, and get my sidewalk guy set up w/ an adequate amount of salt. Snow by 10 am. 
Just ever just get those repetitive storms where nothing else happens?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Sno4U;659605 said:


> Just ever just get those repetitive storms where nothing else happens?


Nope :crying: we dont get any storms. if only us east coast guys could be so lucky


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

send to us ! face east blow real hard. thanks


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

waiting for something here! Send it this way lol.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sno4U;659605 said:


> I'm friggin' tired of it already.


You're in the wrong line of work, my friend. I would give my left nut to get the amount of snow you're getting.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;659791 said:


> You're in the wrong line of work, my friend. I would give my left nut to get the amount of snow you're getting.


Says the guy with a Hernia. LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

at least your getting snow...


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

**do not take the wrong way**

really? sounds to me like you were not perpared/ready or you may have been the business for to long and might need to hang it up.

I am NOT a plower, comm or other, with that said i understand everything is hittin u at once but thats how it goes sometimes. better to have to much work than none.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

TEX;659847 said:


> better to have to much work than none.


understatement of the day...... too cold for ice cream and too warm for snow:crying::crying:


----------



## plowdriver900 (Nov 27, 2007)

:crying: whaaa


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sno4U;659605 said:


> NO time for anything else.


Except of course for going on plowsite!

Look outside, we're getting more now! 3-5'' payuppayup


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats too bad. Wish I had my first snowstorm to plow.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Ohhh, come on Sno 4 U? What more could you ask for? Watch, January will be snowless and -10 over here in Milwaukee.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Sno4U;659605 said:


> Well, last Monday, we got some very wet, heavy sloppy snow (not even plowable) for most of my clients, this past Sunday we got hit w/ a mid weight storm of wet heavy snow, and now today (Wed.) we're gonna have another 3-5" storm.
> I'm friggin' tired of it already. NO time for anything else. I've got a 10 ft blade to mount onto a loader I bought and it just aint happening. I've still got to p/u our Jeep from the shop this morning, get my salter topped off, talk to a client about some issues he has, and get my sidewalk guy set up w/ an adequate amount of salt. Snow by 10 am.
> Just ever just get those repetitive storms where nothing else happens?


I hate making money to its a PITA


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW i wish i had your problems!


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry man, your not going to get any love from anyone in here. Your in the wrong line of work if your tired of it. Talk to me in March when u get 3 storms a week. Even then, you might get some love for being "tired", but not for being "tired of it".

Noone is going to just give you money, you gotta work for it.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

TEX;659847 said:


> **do not take the wrong way**
> 
> really? sounds to me like you were not perpared/ready or you may have been the business for to long and might need to hang it up.
> 
> I am NOT a plower, comm or other, with that said i understand everything is hittin u at once but thats how it goes sometimes. better to have to much work than none.


Your ARE correct! I AM NOT prepared as I'd like to be. Like I said, I bought this loader and just simply want a little bit of time to set it up and PLAY!!!!(Bigger boys-Bigger toys!) We can do basic plowing for now and carry on w/ normal snow events but, man, this beast will save some time if I can just get it going.
Been out 3 times in the past 1.5 weeks. Todays, Thurs. and they're calling for lite snow Friday nite w/ a total ending Sat. of 2-4 inches. 
At least maybe tommorrow I can get my blade here, in my shop and start welding.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Sno4U;661743 said:


> Your ARE correct! I AM NOT prepared as I'd like to be. Like I said, I bought this loader and just simply want a little bit of time to set it up and PLAY!!!!(Bigger boys-Bigger toys!) We can do basic plowing for now and carry on w/ normal snow events but, man, this beast will save some time if I can just get it going.
> Been out 3 times in the past 1.5 weeks. Todays, Thurs. and they're calling for lite snow Friday nite w/ a total ending Sat. of 2-4 inches.
> At least maybe tommorrow I can get my blade here, in my shop and start welding.


I know where you are coming from. This year started with a bang. There are a lot of people that wonder why I am in the business. I have more then enough stuff to cover my properties and I still worry like a little school girl. 11 brokers, 3 of my own plow trucks and 3 full time salt trucks. You would think something has to break.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

sounds like one of these nights your just gonna have to suck up going home and going to sleep and get that plow on the loader.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Last couple of years it seems there was no lull, went from landscaping one day to snowplowing the next. Dec. 1st had plowable snows the last 3 years if my memory serves me correctly


----------

